# Lighting controller question



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Been thinking about this one for a while and not real sure how to pull it off. 

Imagine yourself staring down a long hallway that continues out of site into pitch black darkeness. Between you and the shadows is several flickering lights ( i think i can handle this part with a flicker circuit). All of a sudden the light closest to the dark goes out, then the next one, and the next as if the darkness is coming after you. Then the light above you goes out leaving you in the dark. A second or two later at the end of the hallway a red light comes on back lights a large figure. In a fast pace it (actor) begins to walk towards you. Once it reaches a little over half way the red light goes out and you can no longer see it approaching, but you can hear it coming. About the time you think the monster, creature or whatever you imagined would have reached you. A light above you comes on and in reverse order the lights in front go back on one at a time towards the end of the hall. As the last light comes on you see the creature go back into the shadows. Now you have to go down that hall to continue through the haunt. 

This will probalby slow through put a little so I'll be sure to have another actor (possibly dressed like the previous) approach from behind to scare them through.

Any ideas for controlling lights to operate like described above?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably the easiest way would be to get a programmable (or MIDI controlled) light board and some dimmer packs.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Low budget method - Pick up an older PC running XP and has a parallel port, then purchase a copy of VSA and a KIT 74. Load your audio file and set your kit74 to trigger the relays attached to your lights.

More expensive method - PC loaded with XP, VSA, Enntec Open DMX interface, and 8 or 16 channel DMX Dimmer relay pack. This might be more expensive, but money spent here will allow you to expand to all sort of dmx devices (fogger, lasers, rgb lights) Hope this helps.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Scottzilla said:


> Probably the easiest way would be to get a programmable (or MIDI controlled) light board and some dimmer packs.


How would I trigger a pre-programmed sequence with this method? Would I be able to use a pressure mat or PIR?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

The kit 74 would work good here, I belive it hooks to a parrellel port, not to a rs232 port though.

Instead of VSA look at Vixen, a free software program the christmas guys use.

Here is how I would wire it:


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

bradbaum said:


> The kit 74 would work good here, I belive it hooks to a parrellel port, not to a rs232 port though.
> 
> Instead of VSA look at Vixen, a free software program the christmas guys use.
> 
> Here is how I would wire it:


OOPS...Yes you are correct kit74 needs a parallel port....Kit 108a uses the serial port.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

joker said:


> How would I trigger a pre-programmed sequence with this method? Would I be able to use a pressure mat or PIR?


It depends on the board. Some have macro inputs that you could just hook your mat/PIR to and some you might need to solder a couple of wires to a GO button or something. If you're running things from sequencer software you can do a keyboard hack to connect your sensor too.

The keyboard hack would let you use VSA / Vixen etc. with your sensors as well.

Basically you need to decide if you want to throw money (DMX stuff) or blood/sweat/tears (relay board kit, etc) at the project. Also decide if dimming is important to your sequence or if the lights just turning on/off is good enough.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like a creative use for the K-74.

I'd use the serial version of the kit 74 though. Most parallel ports are disappearing and serial can go a further distance from the port. I would also wire up a multi-outlet relay box ...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Singing_PumpkinsParallel_Port_Relay_Box

Be sure to share the pics with us if you build it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Scottzilla said:


> It depends on the board. Some have macro inputs that you could just hook your mat/PIR to and some you might need to solder a couple of wires to a GO button or something. If you're running things from sequencer software you can do a keyboard hack to connect your sensor too.
> 
> The keyboard hack would let you use VSA / Vixen etc. with your sensors as well.
> 
> Basically you need to decide if you want to throw money (DMX stuff) or blood/sweat/tears (relay board kit, etc) at the project. Also decide if dimming is important to your sequence or if the lights just turning on/off is good enough.


I'd rather not use a pc if I don't have to. The lighting controller board may be best option, yes?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

If you don't want to use a PC then that leaves a light board or something microcontroller-based (Prop-2 or something). Again it comes down to money vs. designing/programming. If you're looking for easy then the light board is your answer.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

> If you're looking for easy then the light board is your answer.


BUT ......​
if your looking for GOOD , then VIXEN with REN 24 9 Ran off a PC of course ) is the way to go ! ( no clickity clackity mechanical relays to worry about either like on the KIT74's )


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I had not seen the Ren before, for others who haven't:

http://store.kostyun.com/prestashop/category.php?id_category=5

It looks to be a kit, that you need to gather all the componets together for 9Including the heat sink), and it looks like the boards are out of stock.

However, it does look to be a pretty cool board for lighting -

If you don't want the PC, as Scottszilla has already mentioned look at the EFX-TEK products:

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html -Low Cost Controller, But needs programming
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/rc-4.html -Solid State Relay Board (ON/OFF), but needs relays
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/crydom.html -Relays for the relay board
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/fc-4.html -Dimmer Board

in case anybody is unfalmilar with this equipment-

The PROP-1 is the controller, it can direct drive somethings (Servos, LEDs, Small Lights, Relays), and accepts inputs from triggers (Matt Switches, PIRs, Beam Break sensors). It has 8 input/output ports.

The solid state relay board uses a TTL serial interface to the PROP-1 and 4 boards can be addressed and daisy chained off the same PROP-1 output. This board requires relays to be installed, you can either by the relays from EFX-TEK or off the web. These relays can only handle 120VAC and are ON or OFF. (building of a flicker circuit would still be required for the application in this thread)

The Dimmer board allows dimming of lamps - This board interfaces the same way to the Prop-1 as the relay board did and can daisy chain the same way. The big difference here is that it can dim incandesent lamps and does not require the relays. this means that the flickering could be done with this board instead of the extra circuit. The only issue here is that if the flickering is done here you may need to step up to a PROP-2 controller for the extra memory, you will just have to try it.


----------

